# Raleigh Repticon



## ArmadilloPup (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah, another Repticon thread, but this one is because I’m still unclear on whether NC expo’s are allowed to sell torts or turtles yet. The vendor page said no, but a friend told me that she’s seen tortoises at the Raleigh Repticon earlier in the year (as well as other restricted species). 

Second question is one I’ve seen, do you folks think it’s worth a 3 hour drive to _maybe_ see tortoises? I don’t have much interest in snakes. Are any breeders from this forum going? From what I’ve read, it’s typically the same type of resellers that sell to pet stores. I have been to bird expo’s and gotta say a lot of the birds there just seemed like “extra stock.”


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Here in Atlanta, they generally don't have any turtles, and very few tortoises. Not sure about NC though.


----------

